

The most important talk you'll share with friends and family - dalerka
http://tedxtalks.ted.com/video/My-philosophy-for-a-happy-life

======
greenyoda
Unfortunately, Sam died in January 2014, shortly after giving this talk:

[http://www.cnn.com/2014/01/11/us/progeria-sam-berns-
dies/ind...](http://www.cnn.com/2014/01/11/us/progeria-sam-berns-
dies/index.html)

More on progeria:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progeria](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progeria)

------
dalerka
Just like many of you, I'm a big fan of TED(x) talks and this one is very
special. It does get hard sometimes, and I hope this talk will help many
lonely and depressed hackers and entrepreneurs out there! Sam was a great
hacker, let's keep up :)

p.s.: perhaps many of you know Sam's story, but I believe this should be
shared from time to time.

